# Wedding Photography Tips?



## broadwille (Mar 5, 2011)

My friend's mother is having a very low-budget wedding, and she asked me to be the photographer. Now, I don't have a professional camera, my camera is pretty standard, and like, beginner-beginner DSLR. I don't even think I can call it that. It's the Nikon L110, and it's not really pro standard at all.

But I want to give her great pictures of her special day. So, any tips about making great pictures with this camera?


----------



## tat 1973 (Jun 1, 2011)

For me its not about the brand or how expensive your camera is...whats important is you've got the perfect gadget to use in a once in a life time event on the wedding of the mother of your friend....! you dont have to worry about how making great pictures with your camera,always remember that just use your heart in taking all of those pictures during the wedding day and i can assure you that your pictures are going to be great,not just great but they are going to be the best... And for sure your friend as will as his/her mother is going to be so proud of you....


----------



## bhuwanneupane (Jul 24, 2013)

Need to be take the photographer his friend's mother what ever she want to taking pictures even you don't have professional camera.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 5, 2013)

If you want good photos put your subject in good light. Make sure the subject is in focus. Keep the camera shake to a minimum. 

I took some pictures at my niece's wedding three years ago. http://rudys-rants.blogspot.ca/2010/09/lea-ians-wedding.html There are some things I would like to have done better but this was my first time for wedding photography.


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

How many gigs worth of card do you have? Nothing is worse then running out of memory or batteries. Be sure you know that camera inside and out. You don't want to switch on 10 sec timer and not know how to turn it off. After my first few wedding I learned that you really need to take charge as a wedding photographer and make the shots you need happen. If they are about to cut the cake and they are standing so your shot has the DJ in the background ask them to move in a way so you get some guests or something nice in the background. You don't have to be pushy just say "oh could you just move to the side a bit". I could talk all day about this but one last thing, go out of your way to at least get one shot of every guest and don't miss any happening (first dances, cake cutting ect.) just to cover your butt. It hasn't happened to me but if you forget someone or miss something you cant go back.


----------



## ncartco (Jul 3, 2013)

Use high mega pixel camera so that you can get the nice pictures.


----------



## susanolson (Jan 15, 2014)

the wedding photographys usually looks good with spaces full of nature


----------

